

EA Admits SimCity Could Have Run Offline - Cub3
http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2013/03/17/ea-admits-simcity-could-have-run-offline-went-against-developers-vision/

======
manicdee
Maxis, not EA. And this isn't "admits it could have run offline" but "tells us
they changed conceptual direction from single player to multiplayer at the
design stage".

Why is this on HN?

~~~
samstave
> __ _Why is this on HN?_ __

Because it is in our industry - and people on HN often follow all aspects of
issues and stories related to our industry.

(Our industry being high-tech and computers in general - get the fark off your
"only- __ _hacker_ __"-related-news-that-exactly-matches-my-ego-should-
actually-be-posted-here horse)

~~~
xot
Dude, dont be that way. You could have made your counter-argument without the
nastiness.

~~~
samstave
How is stating that one is on a high-horse nasty?

Too often, people say "why is this on HN" without actually thinking about how
some of the stories and information may actually be of interest to people of
this community.

Further, it appears that such statements are more often coming from a sense of
superiority and its really annoying.

------
alenart
Old news is so exciting! (And, yes, two days in this day and age is an
eternity as far as the news cycle is concerned)

[http://www.ea.com/news/simcity-update-straight-answers-
from-...](http://www.ea.com/news/simcity-update-straight-answers-from-lucy)

------
Jare
"The game we didn't envision, design and build, the game that doesn't exist,
could have run offline"

